# Captains Log: OG Seeds - Wizards Potion (12 reg's)



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 9, 2013)

*We're about to embark on an epic journey of mass green proportions! To boldly go where.. well.. many man (and women) have gone before... 

*Cue amazing electronic Star Trek remix* *


Hello all, and welcome again to the madness. My most recent (and first) journal seemed to really help everything about what I know along the way, and surely helped a few who were stepping in here and there... so here I go again. Hoping to take everything I've learned in the last half a year both here, and in my own experience / findings, to burst into a better growing form. Last time I nute burned the crapsauce out of nearly every plant in both tents. Also, we had massive heat waves and well.. let's just say it was an interesting, yet extremely successful first experience! 

This time around I'm going to be running a strain from a breeder whom I love to follow. Besides this place (MP), he's single handily helped me with his tremendous amount of youtube vids. 


Currently running: OG Seeds - "Wizards Potion"  (12 regular seeds) 
Current lighting: 6 under T5HO / 6 under 400w MH
Current nutrients: *UNKNOWN* Haven't decided, but I may just start out with my left over Xnutrients for initial veg phase...considering the Dutch Master Gold line, very much so. 
Current grow space: 4x4 Lighthouse Grow Tent
Current medium: Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 (OH YEAH BABY.. love this stuff!)


Here's some pics to get you started. They have already fully germ'd, and just been transplanted today. They first vegged, all 12, under T5 only. Now, I don't have enough T5 space coverage... will be buying another fixture soon enough, but for now, this setup seems like it will work well for a bit. 

Cheers everyone that dips into my thread! :aok: Thoughts etc?  

*edit* Yes.. I know.. I probably should've transplanted a week ago! lol

*EditEdit* Original germination/planting date: 07-11-2013


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 9, 2013)

go babies go  :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2013)

ohoho u seem to be ahead in the race your light sabers look bigger then mine 

i need more info when u start em?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2013)

very nice roots on those youngen's. They're happy plants for sure.

I'll slip on this *Shirt*  and join your Away :fly: Team...lol...

Phasers set to :stoned:

p.s. With that openin I thought you were growing something from Next Generation Seed Company :rofl:

-good stuff :bolt:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 9, 2013)

now that you got your feet wet. its time to pull you away from the dark side of the force, and get you growing organic. its a whole different obsession in itself. can never have too many of those:icon_smile:.


:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 9, 2013)

> get you growing organic


Meh, I'd like to in a way, but I'm not quite interested in spending days and weeks "cooking" various things lol. 



> i need more info when u start em?


07-11-2013 They had tap roots out and got planted. They were sprouted the next day  

@7greeneyes: Cheers for stopping in and taking part of the adventure. Love that your phasers are set to stoned, LOL!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Meh, I'd like to in a way, but I'm not quite interested in spending days and weeks "cooking" various things lol.



That is exactly my opinion. Maybe when  I retire in 27 years I'll have time but right now with the business and family health problems and everything else, I just dont have time for any of that.

Now don't get me wrong here you Organic Officianado's, if I could I would get an organic grow going but not at this juncture.

And plus $30 and some change for two bags of FFOF that net me over a pound each harvest pays for itself, ime.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, I reallllly don't have the time to deal with extra things with the grow. I wish I did, because I'm loving the thought process and results involving organic!! I too, would go organic if it wasn't quite so demanding. 

@7greeneyes: Yeah, I get a 20% off discount at my hydro store (made friends with owner and spent over $4k in there) so I get my Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 (highly recommend) for $28 a bag (2x the size of FFOF)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 11, 2013)

Something just happened between the 5th and 6th nodes tonight on all 12 of the younger ones..... 

... that's right, it was FIM / Topping time!!  

I attempted to FIM all 12 of them... so they are at least topped lol. 

Now, who are the males and who are the females? Time to hurry up and wait.

On another note, the other tent has 2 Pineapple Chunk clones in it, that are about 2 1/2 or 3 weeks into flowering. pretty nice bud sites going on right now, with some trichs already starting to poke out.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

nice to see progress. i only hope to have such good reports in a few weeks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome, 1 male decided to show show its danglies so I've culled it from the heard. Seems we're going to start getting some identifying going on now. 

Also, Thursday marks 4 weeks down on my 2 PC clones. The buds are already working on building up, and hey.. guess what... NO nute burn so far! hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

No more signs of sex from any... man that one male reallllly wanted to come out and play. Would've surely made for a good breading plant? (I destroyed the crap out of that thing.. just curious)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

maybe. Did it have visible trichs on it in veg? HAve a good smell when stems were rubbed? Sometimes plants that grow fast put a majority of their energy into the fiber production and not thc production.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, all the plants so far have "baby trichs" (which I found awesome) and he had a WONDERFUL smell about him... as I pulled him apart through my fingers, dishing into the woods. lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 14, 2013)

i seen some where a good way to confirm a winner male is run it thru flower and smoke the leaves to tell teh male thc lvl for x ref

where are pics droid guy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

Pics of what? The male I destroyed? He wasn't worthy haha  

Other than that, I'll get some pics when they recover from FIM'ing a bit more and look like they have some growth :aok: Cheers for staying tuned N.E.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

cheers nice plants are you going to fim them


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Something just happened between the 5th and 6th nodes tonight on all 12 of the younger ones.....
> 
> ... that's right, it was FIM / Topping time!!
> 
> ...




From a previous post of mine, yes I did FIM them  Thanks for checking in skullcandy! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

Alright well 1 more confirmed male (99%).. giving it till the morning. 1 other that I'm quite sure is a male.. and 1 that I _think_ I'm seeing pistols on. 

In the other tent we have the 2 Pineapple Chunk clones budding right on up nicely. And one pheno is short, bushy, with many nodes and very frosty already.  

Will get pics in the morning. I got another plant (again) that has those harmless "pearl" looking things on it. Well, one in particular. It's literally just a calcium deposit or something. :confused2: 

Pics tomorrow for sure.. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok here comes an update. Just a pick to show progress of the Wizards Potion, one of the males identified, and progress of the 4 week flowered clones.  

3 males pulled, 1 female identified! 8 more identifications to be made


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

looking pro dude  greeeeeen mojo for ya


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

so  this is what u got going not bad


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 20, 2013)

Yo brother!

Hey, the little ones are taco-ing inward because the veg light is to low. 

They stack well at each internode but it stunts growth. You can easily fix this by supercropping and raising the light.  The ones in veg will grow more vigorous.

The ones in flower need to be hit with a good bit of phd water. The darkness and sagging of the leaves off the main vein screams over nuted. They got lots of N.

Be sure not to overwater or it will compound the sag and even start to taco inward w the droop.

Just trying to help  

Other than that they look great. Keep up the good work and don't forget the updates!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 20, 2013)

Your help is more than wanted around here TOA, thank you! Yeah I was thinking taco'ing was from the lights, and that the inward taco on flowering girls was from not enough water, believe it or not. Either that or over nute, but I'm only feeding them every 4 days, and doing water in between. The pots they are in are 3gal, and tall with lots of drainage. They DESTROY water when I put it in, because every single day they are super ready. I may have to start watering more than once a day, or just a little more. I give them each  1/2 a gal every night.. and it just barely runs out. 

Yeah that MH light is a pain in the *** to veg with, man! The 4 under T5 are so close together and flat leaved and beautiful. Those under MH have that taco feeling going on. Oh well : / I've raised the light, but I also don't want stretchy funkers.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 20, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> so  this is what u got going not bad




Cheers for checking em out. :aok:


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

Rock on *Dr. G*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks fang! 


Is there a reason you water at night?

I water when the lights come on, also helps prevent mold and mildew later in flower.  To much humidity makes the buds Petri dishes.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 20, 2013)

You directly answered your question, and didn't even realize it  



> Is there a reason you water at night?
> 
> *I water when the lights come on*



I too water when the lights come on...  :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 20, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Rock on *Dr. G*




Cheers Cubby!  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

phenomenal Dr. G your last grow is truly an inspiration to all the newbies and the og's that are getting tired...  this is what we live for.  welcome to the club.  the player club.

Dr. G could stand for Doctor Ganster ? lol 
I saw your last grow I gotta admit its pretty ganster
lol  will see you around Doc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 23, 2013)

Alright, everything is looking great. About 4 more weeks to go for flowering on the 2 PC clones... they are sure bulking up. And about another week or 2 of vegging on the Wizards Potion. 3 are flying pistols, and 6 are "unknown" but I'm quite sure of most of them. I think I have about 3 more females.. that'll give me 6 out of 12 if so. I just want at least 1-2 more and I'll be happy.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

good luck Dr G


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 23, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> phenomenal Dr. G your last grow is truly an inspiration to all the newbies and the og's that are getting tired...  this is what we live for.  welcome to the club.  the player club.
> 
> Dr. G could stand for Doctor Ganster ? lol
> I saw your last grow I gotta admit its pretty ganster
> lol  will see you around Doc



Hey thanks for that! :aok: 

Last grow was good, but I'll surely do better the next few  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for that! :aok:
> 
> Last grow was good, but I'll surely do better the next few  Thanks for stopping in.



I know you can ONLY get better.  I was reading where you said that so far you didn't have nute burn.  thats good  there you go!  take care buddy


----------



## the one (Aug 24, 2013)

got any pictures you public awaits you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 24, 2013)

I will grab some today :aok:


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

where you at I need a doctor.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 25, 2013)

Whoa, your rep got red fast..I must have missed something. (Edit: Went back through and found the issues) 

Sorry, family times been keeping me busy. Will get picks as soon as I can :aok:


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

things got a lil out of hand.  but now they are calm.  Im only here for one reason .  to grow the best weed I can all organic.

no need to say sorry.  I was just kidding by telling u to hurry up.  when ever you can.  i do wanna see your progress doc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 25, 2013)

Excellent to hear Mr The One. :aok:


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

please call me Mr. professor doctor The One
I want to see how you are doing this round doctor.  can only get better I got faith in you doc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2013)

So they all have alternating nodes, and are around 15" tall. They are 6 weeks and 1 day from germination/first 2 leaves. I'm thinking, I have 3 for sure females in there, and all alternating nodes. I should probably put them into flowering soon. 

Pics later tonight if life permits me.


----------



## the one (Aug 27, 2013)

life please dont  get on the way of our pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2013)

Week 5 I believe? Or 6? ....I'll have to check back in my notes. Pretty sure it's 6.. for these 2 clones that are flowering. This is week 5 for the young ones. Everyone got nutes tonight, and next week I'll be putting the new ones into flowering. All have alternating nodes, and some have shown sex. We have 4 official females, and 3 (dead) males. 5 left to identify, and that will happen in the first week or so of flowering.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 27, 2013)

hey dgf.  looks like your in for another bountiful harvest soon. good job!

 if your not having heat issues, then next time around you might wanna consider flushing your soil about mid way through flowering. the leaf curling+burnt margins is most commonly either a build up of excess salts or heat stress.

a good flush mid way through flower will keep the girls looking happier when chop time comes around


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2013)

Tents are in the 90's and probably could use a mid flush. Both factors against me lol  

Thanks so much for stopping in Shortbus! :aok: 

Yeah, those 2 clones really filled out a 4x4 tent. I trained one of them so much it equals the space of 2 plants easy!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 27, 2013)

if you like filling up the tents with fewer plants. give scrog a go. i think you'll love the results


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2013)

I really only did this because I vegged them wayyy too long since I had no tent to put them in while I was waiting for the first round to finish flowering. I DO want to try a Scrog though! They look amazing. I also want to get some sort of hydroponic setup going.. I have a flood drain table, and a pump and various things. Or I'll just go DWC.. who knows :confused2: 

lol


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 27, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I really only did this because I vegged them wayyy too long since I had no tent to put them in while I was waiting for the first round to finish flowering. I DO want to try a Scrog though! They look amazing. I also want to get some sort of hydroponic setup going.. I have a flood drain table, and a pump and various things. Or I'll just go DWC.. who knows :confused2:
> 
> lol




you don't want to go hydro until you combat your temp issues. high reservoir temps are extremely detrimental to hydro grows


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2013)

> you don't want to go hydro until you combat your temp issues. high reservoir temps are extremely detrimental to hydro grows



Oh yeah, that's why I haven't done it! Boom, wicked stoner moment!!  

I may do a couple DWC buckets this winter... It'll be 60's and low 70's in the room this winter.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 28, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, that's why I haven't done it! Boom, wicked stoner moment!!
> 
> I may do a couple DWC buckets this winter... It'll be 60's and low 70's in the room this winter.



i started my first grow around spring and into the summer as well. your going to love growing in the winter:icon_smile:

thanks to the heat of the lamps and all the recirculating cool air. the room is almost always perfect temp


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 31, 2013)

Alright, going to flip the girls tonight.. well and unknown guys. Everything has alternating nodes, and 5 (6?) have shown pistols. Let's see what we get.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 31, 2013)

gl man i'm swimming in girls, sad to see the strain go almost want to keep it goin but spent a lot on beans so


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 1, 2013)

9 are lined up all in a nice square... now if there isn't a few more males soon, it's surely looking like I'm going to have a forest! haha

I have my 4' T5 fixture back into my home made mylar 2x4 area... Soon as my purchase from The Tude gets here, I'll be using that.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 4, 2013)

> 9 are lined up all in a nice square... now if there isn't a few more males soon, it's surely looking like I'm going to have a forest! haha



Annnnnd I have a forest! :holysheep: Seriously, I'm quite positive all 9 are female. I'm 100% on 7 of them and 99% sure on the other 2. 

I have them in a 4x4 tent... they are all topped / fim'd. I'm going to have to buy another tent aren't I? >.<


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

from the first cpl pics, back off the nutes....the burn is there along w the inward taco and curl.  hit um with phed water for a cpl feeds and then back it back up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i started my first grow around spring and into the summer as well. your going to love growing in the winter:icon_smile:
> 
> thanks to the heat of the lamps and all the recirculating cool air. the room is almost always perfect temp


 
It must depend on where you live.  In the winter, it is as hard to keep my plants warm during lights out as it is to keep them cool during lights on in the summer.  Maybe harder. 

Looking good there DGF.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh, I didn't mention.....

...so.. my dad started some seed, from bag seed of "decent" smoke, but seedy weed for sure! 5 strong tap roots.. he started to do the over water / miracle grow routine, and I said "look, if you're going to do this, even for fun.. do it right as you can"  He has window plants for a few .. then, after a LONG time.. I was able to sex them. 2 Fems out of 5.. ok, cool, let's keep them as  house plants and see what happens. Then they grew.. and grew.. we were putting them outside then taking them in.. then when it was warm enough I was leaving them outside. That's when I went days without feeding, they started to fall over... 1 totally hermed and went FULL male... left with 1 female, that's doing.. meh, ok. So 2 days ago, I noticed good quality buds forming. I thought "hey I have room in my flowering tent.. and it's getting cold, I may as well put it up there with my 2 other girls." So that's what I did last night.. brought it in.. cleared it from bugs (lots of daddy long legs and a few brown larger bug). I do know I risk introducing the wrong kind of bugs into my room, but I checked the plant ALL over and it shows no signs of bugs or being eaten. So I've cleaned up the some yellow leaves and put her in. She looks quite lovely actually in there. 

That's my dark closet secret I've been hiding lol! I basically helped take part just to watch what could and would happen if you did certain things. No matter what I did to this plant, it would not herm... so... she gets a nice stay in a warm hotel for a few weeks. She's earned it.  


@THG: I have a small, sealed (oil) space heater, that will more than suffice to keep my room warm during the cold months. The grow room is very insulated, and I'm going to half the room off to make it easier to hold the heat. I think it's going to be easier for me in the 3 months that are not summer, because it gets DAMN hot up there then. 

@TOA: Yeah I seen that, and am confused a bit. I'm feeding every 3-4 days, and doing water only in between. I think the PC just likes to get burned like that... at least I'm learning the strain, and it's tell me to chill the heck out lol. 


Thanks all for stopping in! Pics tonight!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL--I have space heaters out the ying-yang, all kinds.  What is hard is to regulate the temps with one of those heaters, especially in a small space--the thermostats on them suck.  I am using a closet that is also well insulated and has living space on 3 sides.  It gets hot here in the summer, too.  Triple digits and high 90s are common.  But yet winters are cold, dipping below 0.  Both seasons can be hard to deal with the temps.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 5, 2013)

Indeed THG. I sure can't say "I know" when I haven't tried it yet  

I have had 60's in the tents with it being 0 outside, in March at night when I first started. About as close I've got so far heh.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

nice, a lil mystery dank never hurts anything. Hopefully you find gold there, Fang. Just watch out for late bloom nanners.

eace:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2013)

Everything is looking quite decent. Little hot on the nutes, but pretty soon I'm looking to have a lot more control in my grow. These last 9 (yes officially 9 :holysheep: ) going in this 2nd tent, is going to be my last run in soil (for now, unless I go organic, which I don't see happening)  

Fully Hydro (Ebb/flo + UC) with a new feeding regiment, and system / setup, things are going to be looking UP!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty sure I see 1 "ball" on one of these lanky females. There's pistols everywhere, but I'm sure I see a ball in an area. I'm thinking of plucking it? It's like the plant wanted to be female, but thought about being a male for a minute?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 12, 2013)

Higher temps you can get away with better running ebb and flow, but to high will be disaster in any form.


If its a herm chop it.... Or pick  it and see where it goes.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2013)

> If its a herm chop it.... Or pick it and see where it goes.



The whole plant or just the branch? 

And yeah, it seems like the plant didn't know what it wanted to do.. started to develop a ball, and then shot pistols everywhere. Only 2 balls I see are side by side and on one branch. I'm thinking of plucking the 2 balls and crossing my fingers. It hurts to drop a plant that's shooting pistols, and showing bud sites  

BUT!! I want to do what you guys suggest. You have way more knowledge of this than me. I'll be sure to get picks tonight! :aok:

*EDIT* Also TOA, I'm going to buy a water chiller when next summer gets here  I'm also buying 2 more 600 watt HPS setups, and another 4x4 tent for my veg setup today. I'm such a happy Green Fang!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

thats really cool, *Fang*! giddyup!

I think Trillion meant pick the boy sacs off and keep watching that plant to see if it turns any more tranny....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2013)

Well... everything in the tent has a few balls or so. So here I go, plucking away for eternity lol. I'm going to account for 1) Genetics.. and 2) 35 degree massive day time temp change over night the other night. Weather has been crazy and I think it may be playing havoc in the room.  All the bud sites look super healthy! Worst case scenario I have some killer green with a few seeds in it here and there. 

Reallllly bums me out though, but I guess I've had to attain this experience sometime along my way. May as well get it out of the way.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 12, 2013)

Sad to hear your luck!
Hope you pluck'em all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Well... everything in the tent has a few balls or so. So here I go, plucking away for eternity lol. I'm going to account for 1) Genetics.. and 2) 35 degree massive day time temp change over night the other night. Weather has been crazy and I think it may be playing havoc in the room.  All the bud sites look super healthy! Worst case scenario I have some killer green with a few seeds in it here and there.
> 
> Reallllly bums me out though, but I guess I've had to attain this experience sometime along my way. May as well get it out of the way.


 
LOL--we have been having 50+ degree changes between nighttime lows and daytime highs--43 at night, 95 during the day.

What are you growing that is throwing nanners? That would make me nervous.

Looking forward to your hydro grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm growing OG Seeds - Wizards Potion. It was 12 regs.. I got 3 males taken out, then 9 of them threw pistols. Beautiful, long, flowing, purdy pistols.... and today, HERMIES!  

I just plucked like 20 total balls from about 3 plants. If I had it in me, I'd throw away those 3, but there's wonderful bud sites starting all around. I'm thinking worst case scenario is I have some REALLY good... seedy weedy. I'll scrub down the tent good after and say "meh, oh well" and move on. Interesting, I've had 0 complications with fem seeds, but I've had reg seeds now show me pistols.. and then days later throw balls. 

Oh and THG, I was comparing day time temp vs day time temp... if I were to compare how you suggested, it would be about the same. Mid 40's at night 90+ during the day... crazy weather! 

But yeah, I'm thinking it has to be the genetics.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2013)

Still plucking some balls here and there... maybe I'll pluck em all? (doubtful but maybe?) :confused2: 

The buds are starting to look extremely healthy!  Here we go.. seeds or not, this should be fun.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't even think I found 1 ball tonight.. maybe I'll get lucky? I'm really just confused with the entire process. Basically if I don't pluck em all and pollen bursts, it'll make my buds seedy yes?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 15, 2013)

Buds seedy yes, bud less potent as well most believe 


Seeds would be prone to hermi tendency too, not every seed but you'd know it's in the genetics and could happen much easier. Last half of this sentence is guess tho!!!??? Lol


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 15, 2013)

could be helpful to throw some pics up of what your picking off... i too had a plant herm, only threw a single male flower at the bottom of each arm branch to the main branch, then just loads of budding above those single male flowers, defently a herm, if yah get a sack and split it open and see the structure of nanners then you defently got a herm, but cant say for sure without a good pic.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 15, 2013)

I think if it's a hermafro then it may be in the long term best for you to get rid of it and start over. I tried the whole ball plucking thing once and never again.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I'm like 3 weeks in on the 9.. 3 of the plants have shown them... I honestly think I've been able to get most all of them, but we'll see. It seems I'll have seedy stuff this run, and just clean down and start over.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll get pics in the morning. 

Interesting, the one I was sure was a male... threw pistols, and is now the main "culprit" with balls. >.<


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 16, 2013)

srry to see this man better luck next run, ya that temp drop made me bring my ods in again smh sure i'll be on the bug war myself again for that and trew em in with the satori and exoduse should turn into a sht show dn't feel bad coudl be worse 

u still have some of your first stash i assume? so u nn to smoke ol seedy  mines curing atm hoping for 10z dry we shall see


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 16, 2013)

I have less than 1oz left of old stuff. 

All other 24 oz's are gone. I don't know what possibly happened to them :confused2:


----------



## oldsman (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel your pain Dr.,I just cut a Swazi Skunk that after babying for a couple months went hermie on me a week after putting her outside to bud,near bout broke my heart to do it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, I mean.. we ALL have to deal with hermies sometimes down the road is what I came to the conclusion of when I started. First two grows, full sinsemilia each time, and on my 3rd run, my clones are also without seed... just these genetics and temps and ... sigh. I'm just hoping I've got all the balls, but I mean.. I just expect to have seedy stuff from this tent. It'll still be great I'm sure, just a tad bit of a bummer. 


Heading up right now to get some pics. Will update within the hour. :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Wonder where those 24 ozer's went...?

:smoke1:

:stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 16, 2013)

@7greeneyes: :aok: 

Here's some pics. The yellower stuff is the Pineapple Chunk and the front green one is (now been called) Jungle Rat.. gave it a name for fun, since it's a total mystery. 

Then the other smaller ones are the Wizards Potion. The one of nine in the back right of the tent, was the lanky one that I thought was a male and gave most my herm issues.

Also a shot of all three 4x4 tents in a row.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 17, 2013)

Yesterdays pics were a bit blurry.. so here we go! 

I specifically got a pic of my herming going on. I've been plucking all the balls, and have seen no nanners yet. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 17, 2013)

I llike your setup! i had a few questions tho what type of grow tents are those? about how much are you expecting with your yield i see you have alot of plants in flower? and finally could you take pics of your tent to tent exhaust setup? lights as well thanx :joint:


----------



## budz4me (Sep 17, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I've been plucking all the balls, and have seen no nanners yet. We'll see what happens.



YOU CAN DO THAT!!! Wow you learn something new every day.


I thought Herm Edwards was a lost cause!


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 17, 2013)

Green Mojoe!Dr!! Looking good


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 17, 2013)

> I thought Herm Edwards was a lost cause!



Well it kind of is. The chances that I get all balls are slim to none I believe.. but I think I have an infertile type of herm. 


@ Gary: I'm in two 4x4 "Sun Hut" grow tents and one 4x4 "Lighthouse" grow tent. I kind of hate the Lighthouse, but the Sun Huts are amazing! I would buy them over and over again!  As for how much I'm expecting, I just really can't tell. Buds may look large but weigh little.. at least that's what happened with my last grow. Thankfully, from here on out I'll have double the lighting. Speaking of lighting, I use two 600w HPS setups in each of the two flowering tents, and two T5HO 4 bulb 4 foot fixtures in my vegging tent. As for the ducting, that was quite easy. I just ran 6" flexible ducting  from one tent, to another.. nothing really fancy there.. the tent that was pulling air is just pulling from another room that way. I'll get pics of my lights and exhaust tomorrow for ya. :aok: 


Thanks for stopping in all.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

One of the AG's is starting to fall over..I'm contemplating germing 1 more "just in case"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

*As per request*

Here's the ducting. I have 6" ducting connecting Tent #2  and veg tent together, just to allow the veg tent to get exhausted. Tent #1 and #2 are done the same way. Carbon Filter is up top, tubed into one light, then "S'd" to the other light, then out the tent, into the fan, then out the fan up into the insulated area with exhaust up top.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's some updated pics of the 2 clones that are now 9 weeks in, the 1 "mystery plant" that we've named Jungle Rat... and the nine Wizards Potion that are about 3 weeks in. 

I'm 99% sure I'll be chopping down the 2 Pineapple Chunk clones tomorrow. I could push them another week, but I'd rather just take em down. Don't think (with the slight issues I'm having with salt buildup etc) that giving them another week will give them much more. I'm at like 5-10% amber if that, but all cloudy is good for me too. What do you all think? I was going to run them 10 weeks (Next wednesday) but I think I'm just ready really.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 18, 2013)

pineapple chunk :48: nice job fang. sorry about those herms on the potion.

we gotta have a serious talk about your duct. 

how many holes for ventilation do your tents have each?...4 right?

are you still running 1, 6" 400cfm fan?

you should be daisy chaining the lights together, and using the additional holes to allow the air to passively exchange the air throughout the 3 rooms. you want to create a loop of air. put the fan at the left or right end of the tents. daisey chain the hoods together, with 1 carbon filter at the end of the run. any remaining openings should be connected with the tent next to it, and closed off to the outside. using small sections of the largest duct that will fit in the holes. use it to hold the shape of the openings, and connect them together. the only holes exposed to the outside should be on the tent where the fan is directly attached.(at the beginning of the loop)

i also strongly suggest picking up a 6" booster fan(approx. 40$). install it after the second hood. this will help your inline fan to pull the air more sufficiently.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> pineapple chunk :48: nice job fang. sorry about those herms. on the potion.
> 
> we gotta have a serious talk about your duct.
> 
> ...




I'm running a 6" 435 CFM Hurricane with 6" ducting to 6" Phat Filter in Tent #1. Tent #2 is a 4" 375 CFM (I think) Hydro Farm (?) with 4" ducting to 4" Phat Filter. I go from filter, to light#1 then to Light #2 (with an "S" curve of ducting connecting each) then out of the tents to the fans, then exhausted to the ceiling.  

But you're also saying to take short pieces of ducting to interconnect all 3 tents? Theory is sound, I'll have to give it a try....I think hah  I may have to buy more ducting now though.


As for the PC, yeah I was going to let it get more amber, but I'll just pull at mostly cloudy I think. The leaves are quite yellow, I don't see another 5-7 days really helping them tremendously, but again I don't really know lol.. unless I go those days. 

So I'm about 95% sure I'm going to take those 2 tomorrow, and 5% saying "wait till weekend, or next Wednesday to make it 10 weeks"


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 18, 2013)

that last pic there in the back yah got some runaway tops, might think about some low stress training or lowering your light a bit since all your plants are so low, reduces stretching to a degree


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, that's the one pheno (the one that's hermed the most) ..Lights are a good level, that's just a very spindley one. Cheers for the mention, I do agree.. I'll probably give her/him/she/it  some bending over tomorrow, I believe. :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 19, 2013)

are you running 3 flower tents, or 2 flower 1 veg?

1 of the tents has 1200 watts in it?

having 2 fans is a different story, but you shouldn't be running 1200w in a 4x4. simply for the amount of heat you are generating. run 2 400's or a 400/600.

if i was you i would run 400/400 in 2 tents, and one dedicated veg tent. it seems like your not utilizing all of your space all the time by doing it this way, but it allows your perpetual grow to to be more flexible.

i would do it the way i drew it on paint. 6" for the flower rooms 4" for the veg room, but make the rooms commutative. connect the middle tent with the other 2 via left over duct holes. you should end up with 3 commutative holes & 3 passive intake holes.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2013)

Two 600w HPS fixtures in a 4x4 isn't too much in my opinion, you can never have too much light. sure, you could have heat issues, but I'll take care of those in the summer when it matters. Right now, I'm not getting over 85*° in a tent and it's getting really cold at night here already. I can touch the hood with my hand and feel absolutely 0 heat. 

So to clear it up, I have two 600w HPS lights and enclosed hoods in each of my two flowering tents, and  I have a veg tent. All 3 tents are 4x4.. I just have the veg tent connected to one of my flower tents with 6" ducting. 

I've been working with someone very good here on the forums over the phone for about a month now. He's the reason I put two 600w lights in one of each of my flowering tents  My buds were wayyy too loose and fluffy..I could just tell the lumens weren't even close to enough. 

I will go over this post you sent me with him and see what the general thought is. I am grateful for you mentioning to change some more vents and open up some more passives, that does seem like a good idea. Thanks so very much for taking the time Shortbus, and please don't think I'm disregarding anything you say! Thank you, thank you! :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 19, 2013)

its all good fang. just tossing around idea's. can never have too many of those. :48:

by all means keep the 2 600's if your devising a plan to fix the heat issues. my suggestions were based on not having to make any additional investment into the grow room. i try to shy away from telling people to spend money to fix issues whenever i can.

the greenest mojo for you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for not getting offended with my last post. I've talked to that user on the phone since and showed him the chart. He says you definitely nailed a proper thought though. The biggest issue I have right now, is I'm pulling air from veg station into 1 flowering station.. that is a NO NO. I do see that now. I'm going to be getting a 180cfm centrifugal fan for that tent soon enough. For now, I'm going to open up most all passives and use some fans to push air in and pull air out. Not the number one solution, but I'm not hitting insane temps anymore until next May.  

I'm going to work on a few other things though, but I think the way they are with a dedicated system in each flowering tent is decently efficient. 

As for the heat issues, I'll be doing a window mount A/C this next summer,and use some 4' ducting to "steal" air from the front vents and ducting it in to the tents. >=D  This worked great with my drying cabinet this summer, so I expect it to work better than nothing certainly. I mean I did a summer grow, with a 600w in each tent, and no A/C this year as my first grow ever. Yes, the heat stress on the days it hit 95 in the tents surely lowered yield, as I got 24 oz's from both 4x4's, but I still did a decent haul for a n00b who's growing with no A/C and using the nutes every single day (lol.. :facepalm: 1400+ nutes every single day...dang!) 

So yeah, I'm surely going to work on some cooling down this summer, but hey.. spring, fall and winter are going to be ROCKIN' around here!  

Cheers Shortbus, please continue to give any an all thoughts to my threads!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2013)

OH and by the way... everyone... Taking down the two Pineapple Chunk clones that are 64 days in on flowering. Lots of yellowing from what seems like Potash and/or Phosphorus def.. an issue that I'm thinking is sorted out. 

Pics coming later! :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for not getting offended with my last post. I've talked to that user on the phone since and showed him the chart. He says you definitely nailed a proper thought though. The biggest issue I have right now, is I'm pulling air from veg station into 1 flowering station.. that is a NO NO. I do see that now. I'm going to be getting a 180cfm centrifugal fan for that tent soon enough. For now, I'm going to open up most all passives and use some fans to push air in and pull air out. Not the number one solution, but I'm not hitting insane temps anymore until next May.
> 
> I'm going to work on a few other things though, but I think the way they are with a dedicated system in each flowering tent is decently efficient.
> 
> ...



i'm a hard person to offend  . grow room design and construction is just something i really enjoy doing. so when i see people post questions about grow room setup's. i love to dive in head first, go all out with visuals and all that nonsense. especially when i've been ripping bongs all night. i get super creative when i got my red eyes on.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> OH and by the way... everyone... Taking down the two Pineapple Chunk clones that are 64 days in on flowering. Lots of yellowing from what seems like Potash and/or Phosphorus def.. an issue that I'm thinking is sorted out.
> 
> Pics coming later! :aok:




Ok, well.. I'm choosing to give these another week. Only found 1 single amber in about 30 minutes of searching! :holysheep: 

Also, I did so much training to really open those up, I figure "why let that training go to waste?" Hoping with the addition of the new light as well (last week) that I'll get the smaller buds to bulk up a bit more.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 19, 2013)

24 ounces from each tent was that dry? that sounds like what i would like to do. And how often a year do you harvest? Thanx for those pics man i like your set up hoping i can have one like this i the coming months. you have inspired me to order a grow tent next week lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2013)

Hah, well glad I can inspire! I remember when my inspiration sparked.  

I got 24 Oz's from BOTH tents.. most out of Tent #1. But I had various issues like heat stress, nute burn and pulling one tent too early. Also, was under light requirements for lumens per square foot. 

As for how often, I can't really tell. I haven't done this for an entire year yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> ... The biggest issue I have right now, is I'm pulling air from veg station into 1 flowering station.. that is a NO NO....


 
Why is this a NO NO?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a no no because the tent I'm ducting into already hits 91 degrees, and now adding the veg tent heat on top of that...bit of a no no.  I had to run with my tents unzipped a bit last night because of major temp increases. Surely will need AC this next summer, with two 600w setups in each of the two flowering tents.  

Heck, it may be a good idea venting that way in the winter


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 20, 2013)

If pulling air from veg room into a flower room doesn't that mean the air going into flower room is used air and not as good as fresh air?
Just curious?????


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes Shecalls, that's why I'm thinking it's a big no no on my part. I mean, I have passives open on all 3 tents, so it's not only getting the air from veg tent, but just stating that chaining them is certainly giving used air to the other tent. I'll need to sort that out


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2013)

Chopping away today  2x Pineapple Chunk (massively trained) are on their way down. Pics coming tonight!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow.. still going on ONE!!! Been trimming all day, but just picked up an assistant now that my daughter went to sleep... woohoo!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

:aok::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2013)

Pics? 


A/can will help a Ton!!!!! 

And on humidity during the summer.....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2013)

I told you it would be a marathon cutting them beasties down :hubba: The rewards will come in about 3-4 weeks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll get some pics in a hour or two... still.......chopping. :holysheep: 

Yes, yes you did tell me Hush! This is more than the tent that had 4 or the tent that had 5!! It's just 2 darn plants, that were vegged over 7 weeks, MASSIVELY trained to make very very wide, and flowered for 10 weeks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2013)

Well then, that was a long trimming process!!  

Ok, if I had to guess, I'd say I got 10 - 12 oz's between these two Pineapple Chunk clones. Lots of large colas (in the top and bottom rows of the tent.. the middle 2 rows are smaller ones). Multiple posts needed for pics.. please let me know what you think. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2013)

And more..

The single plant left in the tent has been deemed the name; Jungle Rat. This is a random bagseed  of some extremely seedy bud. Not a seed to be found so far, and man it smells great with a scratch n' sniff! Definitely had Blueberry in the strain!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2013)

OH! Hey.. this is the Wizards Potion thread.. maybe I should throw an updated pic of them in.. lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2013)

Good work Brother  A nice finish indeed


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2013)

And more..

Here's a pic of the trim and skeletons. One you can see was massively trained! I should've left some more of the skeleton for picture sake, but I like using that for making V's to hang on the line.  

Also, want to step into my shop? I've got what you need! lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2013)

The WP is coming along nicely my friend. I am looking forward to seeing it at the end 
I'll croak at you in the morning...Nap time now


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 22, 2013)

looks amazing fang :48:

the plant from bagseed. did the bud that it came from have a lot of seeds in it or was it dank with just a few seeds?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 23, 2013)

It had a LOT of seeds. And the bud was very good, but not as good as what I just grew heh  

Thanks Shortbus! :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

beautiful man just beautiful.

tell us how she smokes, k?

laters

:bolt:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

The PC clones were 110% better than the first run!! The taste was fruity yet cheesy in the end note, and the high was AMAZING! Especially in comparison to my first attempt with the PC!! 

As for the 9 Wizards potion, I'm sitting at about 5+ more weeks on them, and everything is frosting up nicely. Not too much bulking going on (I don't believe) but frosting up for sure! 

Also... the one plant now known as "Jungle Rat" should be coming down today. 

Will start up a new journal soon with new stuff. Currently working on their 2 week "no nute" start are; Cotton Candy, Acapulco Gold, Sage N' Sour, Northern Lights X Big Bud, Critical HOG

Pics coming later hopefully


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 5, 2013)

luv pics  keep it green my buddy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 10, 2013)

Hitting 40 days today. Looking to aim for 59-65 for a strong finish. Everything is very very frosty!!! I'll try to get some pics up later. 

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's a few updated pics. Sorry I haven't been on this more, but there's been loads growing on around here!!  

These have another 2 - 3 weeks left till finish. No real signs of burn or much "wear" but there was a decent amount of yellowing at "the flip" in the lower portion of the plants from a lack of Nitrogen, seemingly from me being too gentle on nutes (left over fears of my last major burned batch haunt me)


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

theres an easy way to remedy that problem Dr Green, keep records... when im growing a new strain and im not too sure on the tolerance to nutes, first see how it does in your soil mix in veg without giving it any nutes, most mixes feed for about 3 weeks then you need to start helping out with nutes, now lets say you have a heavy feeder, i doubt the mix will feed it for 3 weeks, maybe more like 2, and if you got a light feeder the mix may last longer then 3 weeks, its all strain dependent, aside from just watching and recording while they use up the tasties in the soil mix, when i start nutes i start with 1/4 str or 1/2 str, depends on how fast they eat up the tasties in the mix, also after i work up to full strength, ill hold it for a week, if no tiny tips are burnt ill keep pushing up the strength untill i find that sweet spot where it burns just the very tippy tips of the leaves, this insures they are getting the MAXIMUM amount of food they can tolerate every nute feeding, if it burns the leaves more then the tips ill back off the nute strength till i see its only the tips... i guess yah kinda get the idea here. a personal journal is what id recommend, not one on here but a personal recording of what you did and when, i get kinda anal with mine, date and time, work done and if watered, with what, tea, nutes, water, and how much each plant got. as well as the nute strength. all this so i can precisely determine how much them lil girls can stuff in their faces without burning them. and from that i can also keep track of what strains eat what amounts, that way if i have a mother/clones/seeds of a strain iv grown out fully already ill know what they want, also helps keep track of how much each strain wants if your running multiples all the time, can get tricky when yah have alot of different strains as each as different needs.

lol sorry for the huge paragraph and probably repeating myself, its been a long day already and its only just starting lol, hope this all helps


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

My soil doesn't contain nutes to feed, I use soilless (Sunshine Advanced Mix #4) and I did a journal, so was keeping track (kinda..it's on here, in my sig. The Cannabinoid Android one). It was my first grow, and the nutrients website mentioned to feed them everyday with nutes....so I did lol! I'm getting much better at reading plants now, and have eased off the feedings. I feed once every other day or every 3 days, depending. 

And yeah, I understand the tips and reading them a lot better now for sure.. thanks for the reminders though, I absolutely appreciate it! :aok: 

But yes, you're right.. I need to do a pretty detailed WRITTEN journal lol!! Basically, I want to get some of those larger calendars that have empty space to write in. 

Also, don't apologize for the post, I surely loved it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

very nice. Short....fat....tight internodes. Very well so far *Fang* :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh yeah these kids look really nice :icon smile: They have fattened up a lot since the last I saw them. With a couple more weeks to go, I wouldn't be surprised to see them fatten up more 

How tall were those when you flipped them? how tall are they now?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

alright well its seems your getting everything dialed in pretty well. and yeah that written journal is totaly a huge help, especially down the road when your like damn im growing this old strain i used to before and forgot all the little quarks of that strain /facepalm... lol my buddy was actually the one who suggested that for me when i started lol, hes got a pretty redonk personal grow in his basement, at any given time hes got like 30+ plants in flower, harvesting like 3 or 4 every week or 2, its stupid lol but yah the journal helps keep things in order when your have a stupid amount of mixed strains, like for example he said in general white strains seem to be shy, and your high producing skunks like skunk #1 or wonder women seem to be absolute hogs. i forget what strain it was but he had one that took about 2-2.5x strength nutes every 2 days, never showed burnt tips and after 2.5x strength hes said it was just too much nutes for one plant, he never pushed it to find the sweet spot but im guessing it was like 3x or more lol. well hope yah have fun clipping if you started, looks like alot to do XD lol i do wish i knew more people who grew and lived near me, would be nice to make friends and have trimming parties lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 15, 2013)

They were about 16" when I flipped and they are roughly 40" now (max height) 

Only reason I flipped so small was because I had 9 girls going on in one 4x4 tent. Glad I flipped when I did, because right now.. it's a total forest in there! hahah  Everything has proper amount of space, so no real fighting going on, but it suuuuree is full! 

Thanks 7green, Sunakard and Hush! :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool, so they almost tripled in size from flip to finish, that is significant. I read up on the strain and it said they can go as much as 90cm which is about 3-4' tall, so that's right in there. I was just wondering how well they would do in scrog, if they would produce any better or about the same. They look like they are real close to full potential


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 16, 2013)

Almost reached 7 weeks on these. They are blowing up. Total height is currently 32" from the 16" they were at during flip. Reason I flipped so early.. I had 9 females in a 4x4 tent. Everything fits perfectly right now, and I have quite the awesome canopy right now!  

The smell is tremendous and the structure of the buds are excellent.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 18, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> alright well its seems your getting everything dialed in pretty well. and yeah that written journal is totaly a huge help, especially down the road when your like damn im growing this old strain i used to before and forgot all the little quarks of that strain /facepalm... lol my buddy was actually the one who suggested that for me when i started lol, hes got a pretty redonk personal grow in his basement, at any given time hes got like 30+ plants in flower, harvesting like 3 or 4 every week or 2, its stupid lol but yah the journal helps keep things in order when your have a stupid amount of mixed strains, like for example he said in general white strains seem to be shy, and your high producing skunks like skunk #1 or wonder women seem to be absolute hogs. i forget what strain it was but he had one that took about 2-2.5x strength nutes every 2 days, never showed burnt tips and after 2.5x strength hes said it was just too much nutes for one plant, he never pushed it to find the sweet spot but im guessing it was like 3x or more lol. well hope yah have fun clipping if you started, looks like alot to do XD lol i do wish i knew more people who grew and lived near me, would be nice to make friends and have trimming parties lol



haha trimming parties.. id have donation parties for reverse donations ;P  gg GF as always green to ya pce

last undried bud of mine was 22g  new record.. satori and exoudus look to be like 40gs OOr more we'll see they hdro is killing it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 19, 2013)

Today marks 7 weeks down, and 1 - 2 more to go. Going to check amber today to figure that out, but I have a feeling I'll be going 2 more weeks. (Edit: Just checked trichs.. I see a decent amount of amber. I'd say about 10%. Seems like this is the last week for the Wizards Potion. Just hoping to get 2 o's from each plant, at least.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 20, 2013)

It's settled. This coming Saturday is chop chop day! 56 days in, and it will be the end


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, with chop chop day around the corner, I figured I'd snag some pics while I was up in the room tonight. Between HPS lights and the fan blowing (I should've turned it off!) I got "ok" pics.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2013)

Please note, one of my pheno's is PURPLE! Pretty much the entire plant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking good brother!!


Nice finish


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks TOA :aok:

Anyone else have a chance to see the large picture update, at the bottom of last page? (Page 7)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh yeah, they look grrrrreat   I do believe the buds have expanded since the last pics  I bet you are going to be kicking yourself for not getting some clones off them and especially that purple chick. You know how it is with them purple haired chicks, they always want to prove something to everyone :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Hush! 

Looked so good, I figured I'd take one down early. Glad I did too, since I noticed I'm around 20%-40% amber (I know it's a big gap, but I'm not sure how you all judge it. Per leaf? Overall after adding up some leaves? lol 

Either way.. lots-o-amber going on. 

Here's some budporn. Enjoy! :aok: Mmmm.. pretty purple!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh yeah :icon_smile:  Frosty nugs :hubba:  I see what may be a problem though. You need to dry and cure them then jar up a bunch and send to me for testing so that I can make sure they aren't too frosty :hubba: :joint: :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL Hushpuppy!  

Seems I'll be taking more down tomorrow... Maybe all of em. :hubba:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 25, 2013)

haha looking good dude. 

how did u get in my yard to take those pics tho


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 25, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 25, 2013)

After some editing, I'll get some pics up here of 4 more I took down today. Last 4 will be tomorrow :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok wow.. holy cutting marathon. Day 3, ...last of the 9 to take down. But may as well do the picture update now, since I have a few. 

This is mostly pics of the entirely purple pheno I had. 

Also, take note..... this stuff had some seeds  My early identification of a herm was seemingly correct. I saw nanners in some of this as well. BUT... I'll just pick a few seeds out, because this stuff looks and smells and feels amazing! 

OH and sorry about the flash! My external flash's batteries were extremely dead.. so I had to use the built-in flash in the camera


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 27, 2013)

And here's a compilation of the fan leaves, for a lovely autumn harvest feeling


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 27, 2013)

very nice latent purple phenol  Nice fat buds. I can see the trichs are quite plump. It should have a very interesting flavor. I nearly damaged my screen trying to "scratch-n-sniff" a couple


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 27, 2013)

beautiful :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks you two  


I wish there weren't seeds  OH well! Onward to the next batch!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 27, 2013)

Well the seeds from herms are not too uncommon. However since those are reg beans, I have to wonder if there was a light leak or some kind of stress to the plants during flower that caused a little bit of herm trait to pop out as nanners. That is also a common problem with Femmed seeds. If you run them long into flower, they will pop some nanners on ya.
Hopefully the next batch of kids won't have any problems to cause nanners. I wouldn't sweat it though, you are getting better with each grow so it won't be long before you have all the little issues ironed out, and then the only improvement goals will be grams per watt 

On another note, its shortly going to be time to build a nice bubble cloner. I built mine out of a nice little tote that was like 2-3gallons. I cut up another unused tote to make a doubled lid and then ordered some 2" neoprene pucks that are used to hold the cuttings while they root. I cut holes in the false lid that matched the pucks then set that over the  real lid and glued it in place. I then drilled holes in the real lid that were 3/4" so that the stems of the cuttings would stick down through the lid but still be held in place by the pucks. The 3/4" holes allow for the clones to be removed easily once they have rooted. Here is the link for the neoprene pucks:  hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ezclone-inch-neoprene-inserts-35pack-p-2389.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's some picks of the full drying tent. My guess is 14-16 O's... maybe more if I'm lucky


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh yeah :icon_smile: Nice fat dense nugs


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers Hushpuppy :aok: 

Well, #1 was dry enough to clip and put into a jar tonight. Seems I got 32 grams dry. That's 1 O and a 1/4. . . . meh. 

BUT.... but... the nugs are super frosty and taste amazing already!!! The taste and potency is right up there, and aroma is intense. I'll get a pic of them in the jars in a couple days when I have them all jar'd.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 3, 2013)

Final results: 

380.8 g's (13.6 wholes) 

I was hoping for no less than 16, but my guess was between 14-16... Few things to note. 9 plants in one 4x4 is wayyyy too much. Also, I don't like reg seeds, as they gave me really good results lol!!! I mean 9 out of 12 were Fem, and I didn't really have room for them all. So I took them into flowering quite early so they wouldn't fight for space much.. and they didn't really, but at the same time they didn't grow too much. 32 inches was the peak height I have on one. 

I'm happy with the quality though!!!! So dense (thanks two 600w HPS') so flavorful and aromatic (thanks Hygrozyme / Pure Blend Tea) and the appeal is through the roof! The taste is amazing, and the potency is high because woooo wweeeee.. it gets me good! 

Alright, off to make some bubble hash. Thanks for tuning in all. :aok:


----------

